# Elodea without substrate



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

I have two lovely bunches of Elodea in my bare bottomed nursery tank. It seems to be flourishing well, giving off oxygen. Will it be ok to keep like this without any substrate? I've noticed it growing roots & am thinking it may be needing some?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Elodea does well as a floating plant. The roots you are seeing is called water roots and most stem plants will get them whether they are planted or not.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Susan. Most stem plants do not really need to be planted, because they get the nutrients from the water column instead of the substrate. So you are good.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

Wonderful - thanks very much


----------

